# Sealing my Dyna-Glo offset smoker



## greenersport (Sep 27, 2015)

Smoker Pros.......I just acquired a new Dyna-Glo vertical smoker with off set box but the box is leaving a bit more gap then desired.  I figure it would be best to address now rather than take apart later. 

The box must have took a few drops so I need to massage a few areas.  I have it pretty even right now and want to seal it as best I can. 

Am I better with a tape gasket (1/8" or 1/4" or 1/2") or the furnace rope stuff or?????

Thanks in advance!!

Jeff

Smoker Newbie


----------



## atlandjojo (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey greener I have the same smoker. Had the same problems but decided to  season without mods. Have done a few cooks now and hasn't been a problem. You can check some of my posts to see pics. 

Happy Smoking 
Alantis


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 27, 2015)

U can use high temp silicone,  plenty out there, check it out in search bar see what you like. Apply on bolt up.


----------



## greenersport (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks.  Should I bolt together as is and use the RTV along the crack (areas between smoker box and offset box) sort of as a filler or should I purchase the furnace rope and cement and do that or both? 

I am afraid that if I lay a bead down when I bolt the offset on it will just flatten the RTV and not really help in the larger gap areas.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## bbqwillie (Oct 4, 2015)

This is what I used. It worked well

http://bbqgaskets.com/index_2.html


----------



## jasong (Jan 16, 2016)

Jeff - what did you settle on and how did it work out for you?


----------

